# A few of Tilly!



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Can u see me? Ha ha 









Me and mini me😄









I swear it's comfy😉









What are u talking about? I didn't make any mess, I promise😊









Talk to the face, cause I ain't listening, 😜😜😜😜


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab pictures- love the one by the fire


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She blends in well with the rug, 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great pics of Tilly! What a cute little 'poo. I love how she blends in with the rug lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She is lovely!! x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

What a lovely girl, I love how she has golden colored highlights in her fur, around her face etc... She is very pretty


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow she's gorgeous! It is funny what they will lay on that appears to be comfy to them but looks really uncomfy to us.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh Tilly what a little poppet


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's beautiful and looks like a real character.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, she a character alright,
A little spoilt (cutie) little madam. 
Got more pics of her today in the jacket that she hates,
I'll try and post some later x 


Jeanie x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

She is beautiful, what cross is she?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
Tilly is a golden cocker (mom) and miniature poodle (dad) 
She def took the dads colouring I'd say, 
Thanks for your lovely comments. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous - love the photos  x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

is that a working cocker mum or a show cocker? I'm enquisitive as a lot of the crosses on here are working cockers and i have recently got a show cocker cross. Tilly has got a stunning face!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love these Tilly pics - keep them coming!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Kirsty - have you had a look on JoJo's blog - My Dog's Life - there are a lot of pics of the different crosses under the 'changing coats' and 'coat colour catalogue'. It's a great blog and worth a read.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh thanks for yer kind comments, 
To be honest I'm not to sure what type of cocker she is, 
We bought Tilly the totally wrong way to buy a pup. ( I know that now after doing my research on this website) which I had found it sooner! 
All I know is that both parents were family pets ( it doesn't really tell a lot) ha ha, 
Think we just got lucky with Tilly, ( thank god), wouldn't change her for the world. X 



Jeanie x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photos Jean. Tilly is gorgeous!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jane, i have read Jo's blog from top to toe! very interesting and very useful to me as a first time owner  xx


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous anyway!! I'm no expert but she does look very much like a show cocker cross, going by Jo's Honey anyway, they are very similar aren't they!! xx


----------

